# in velvet



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm wondering what to do with the antlers if I shoot a buck thats still in velvet


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Have them mounted, they're purty. 










Seriously, handle them very gently, don't pull on them, etc. Contact a taxidermist and find out how he preserves them and what he wants you to do with it until you can get it to him. I think a lot of them are freeze drying them now days. The one in the pic was injected with something, don't recall what right now.

If you have shot one, put the head and cape in the freezer until you can get ahold of a taxidermist.

huntin1


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

or you can just leave them unwrapped in a freezer for 8 or so months.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

does that freeze dry the antlers?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not positive, I do not think that that will work. I think that there is some other type of process for freeze drying. Your best bet is to call a taxidermist and ask them. The one pictured above was placed in the freezer until I could get it to the taxidermist, about 3 weeks. He then thawed it out and injected it with something.

huntin1


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

ahh ok. well thanks for the info guys :beer:


----------



## nealg54 (Mar 11, 2007)

they inject them with formaldehyde... from what i've seen either way, freeze drying or injecting them will work.


----------

